# Adding height to existing concrete retaining wall with keystone



## Bikerbabcock (Dec 8, 2019)

I am in the process of leveling out my backyard terraces and I already have existing retaining walls. My plan (prior to digging to create a footer and looking at the structure of the concrete) was to add stonegate contemporary block directly behind the concrete wall. The concrete wall is 24 inches high and my total height I desire to achieve is 46 inches. I am concerned about the additional weight putting the force on the top 3 inches of the existing concrete wall and toppling the whole system. Any thoughts or experience on this would be fantastic!

Pictures below show one of my retaining walls which has block directly behind the concrete wall which is my initial plan. The other show my project I have started.


----------



## megillet (May 14, 2019)

If it were me, I'd knock down that concrete wall that is already there since it is cracking and start over. If you do that, you would need to limit your wall to 3' (per the spec of the specific block you mentioned you have), or switch to a different block system which can go higher (most of which would require additional excavation, 1 foot horizontally per 1' of finished wall height). Be careful and check your local code. Where I live, any wall over 48" needs to be signed off by an engineer and be permitted. For reference, here is a wall I made in my backyard a couple years ago (still needed to put the capstones on it).


----------

